# Programm schreiben ganz einfach HILFE Excel



## Grotix (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo also ich muss jeden Tag ein Formular ausfüllen mit Zahlen. Dort werden bestimmte Werte abgelesen von Geräten und dann wird mit dem Wert vom Vortag die Differenz gebildet und wiederrum auch auf das Formular eingetragen.
Ich hoffe man versteht das. Also ich lese jeden Tag den Wert ab der sich ja von Tag zu Tag verändert schreib diesen auf den Zettel und bilde Differenz vom Vortag damit ich weiß um wieviel die Zahl sich verändert hat. Und die Differenz wird dann auch auf dem Zettel eingetragen. Sozusagen schreibe ich jeden Tag mit damit ich schauen kann was an dem Tag genau war wenn ich es später mal wissen will.

Nun gut ich hab das jetzt immer mit der Hand gemacht ist sehr mühsam weil es ja mehrere Werte zum ablesen sind und hab mir gedacht das das ja eigentlich mit dem PC auch geht. Das Formular habe ich ja selber in Excel geschrieben und ich möchte das jetzt so machen, dass ich die Werte eingebe und es mir dann direkt vom Vortag die Differenz bildet. Das dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein eigentlich. Wie das geht mit den Formel in Excel weiß ich ja nur ich weiß nicht wie ich das einstelle das es vom Vortag abzieht. Ich will jetzt nicht 100 Dateien am PC haben und bearbeiten. Das soll ganz einfach sein. Programm öffnen, Werte eingeben, wird berechnet und ausdrucken. Am nächsten Tag dann wieder Programm auf, eingeben und ausdrucken. Ohne viel arbeit zu haben

Mit welchen Programm kann ich so etwas schreiben?

LG


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2015)

Mach einen Wert pro Zeile und einen Tag pro Spalte, so wie hier:
Zum Drucken kannst du dann einfach immer mit Strg die jeweiligen Spalten (Spalte 1 + die des Tages) markieren. Beim Drucken dann einfach ankreuzen, dass nur markierte Zellen gedruckt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotix (25. Juli 2015)

Das mache ich aber 365 Tage im Jahr und ich hab pro Formular ca 10 Werte einzugeben und da wird das ziemlich schnell übersichtlich. Würde gern so ne Art Programm machen. Oder mit Datenbanken oder so


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2015)

Warum wird das unübersichtlich ? Man kann sich ja dazu noch 2 Makros schreiben:
Das erste schreibt das heutige Datum in die 1. freie Spalte (und setzt den Fokus darauf), das zweite druckt die erste und letzte Spalte.

Das müsste so gehen, nur habe ich noch nie Makros geschrieben für Excel, da müsste jemand anderes weiterhelfen.
Datenbanken etc sind für so eine Aufgabe absoluter Overkill und nur eine unnötige Fehlerquelle die man sich da einbaut.


----------



## Grotix (25. Juli 2015)

Soll ja dann auch iwie gut aussehen auch nicht das da 100 so knöpfe sind soll auch jemand anders bedienen können der sich nicht so auskennt


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es, pro Tag einen neuen Worksheet einzurichten? Zuviel Aufwand? In C# wäre das ganze sicherlich auch möglich aber auch etwas aufwändiger als einer reine Excel Datei.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem Excel Makro.  VBA ist hier das Stichwort der Wahl, denn das geht deutlich weiter als die Möglichkeiten von "Funktionen" und läuft innerhalb von Excel. Da muss man ja nicht gleich mit C# drauf rumhämmern, das wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
Im Prinzip lässt sich das auch "aufzeichnen" wenn man keine Ahnung von VBA hat.


----------



## Scientist (15. September 2015)

Ich stimme da Laudian zu.
Mit VBA laesst sich dein "ideales" Ziel am einfachsten erreichen.
Einzige Voraussetzung waere ein nachvollziehbares Layout.
Wie dieses aussieht, liegt in deiner Hand.

Was koennte man bspw. machen?
Beim Oeffnen wird direkt das aktuelle Datum an der gewuenschten Stelle eingefuegt.
Bei Eingabe des neuen Werts wird direkt die Differenz zum Vortag errechnet und eingegeben (hier gibt es aber dann keine Kontrolle, ob der Wert korrekt ist, wenn der alte nicht abgebildet wird; Jeder vertippt sich mal).
Wenn alle Werte eingetragen (oder nur der letzte oder irgendetwas anderes) wird der Druckbereich auf die aktuellen Werte gelegt und das ganze ausgedruckt (oder man legt den Druckbereich beim Oeffnen fest, so dass ein Klick auf "Schnelldruck" reicht).

Die Teile lassen sich halbwegs mit dem Rekorder aufzeichnen, dazu muesste man sich noch etwas mit den Events auseinandersetzen.

Das einfachste und ohne VBA Kenntnisse (optional kleine Erleichterungen auf Makro Rekorder Basis) waere der erste Vorschlag von Laudian.
Man koennte auch zwei Seiten machen. Eine fuer Eingaben und die andere fuer Ergebnisse, falls dich die Hilfszellen stoeren.

PS: Sry, fuer das aufwaermen des alten Posts xD


----------

